# Charge to replace missing shingles?



## gman1966 (Mar 19, 2006)

What is a fair price for replacing 3 sections of a roof missing 3 or 4 shingles in each section on a 1 story 5/12 pitch? 20 year shingle..


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2003)

A fair price is whatever you and your customer agree is fair.

However, what's fair to you depends on whether it's beer money or a professional livelihood. So if it is the latter, figure out how much time it will take you, multiplied by the hourly rate you need to earn, plus material expenses, plus company expenses and then add the profit you need to see. But you knew that already, right?


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

I normally figure anything like this for my time and drive time plus materials. Almost $3.00 a gallon for fuel, I figure $300 minimum for doing any small job. 
There are alot of factors involved, but I hope this gives you some idea.


----------



## River Rat Dad (Feb 18, 2006)

If I had matching shingles from another job in my truck when I arrived, and they were a repeat client I might charge as little as 125-150. But if I gotta show up at the job look it over, go buy matching shingles, then return I'm gonna be up in MJW's range.


----------



## gman1966 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been charging 175.00, just wanted to know if I was in the same ballpark with other contractors....Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm assuming you have figure out your hourly break even rate? I bill out at $75 an hour. 

Ok so, figure your hours to repair with travel, setup, and cleanup. Add on for materials, but be sure not to forget some kind of markup for the time it takes to pickup the materials. Done. 

I'd be at LEAST $350 assuming I had to go buy the shingle and it was a total of 4 hours or less with travel etc... Heck on jobs like this, usually putting up and taking down the ladder takes more time than the actual repair. 

Also note I always bill in 4, 8, 12, 16 etc hour increments for repair jobs if I have to quote it. 

Also please note I always try to close repair jobs as "time and material" over the phone when they request their intial estimate. It takes me the same ammount of time to sell a repair as it does to sell a whole new roof to someone else. Don't forget to factor that into your estimate.


----------



## gman1966 (Mar 19, 2006)

I bid a repair yesterday to replace an 8" stack, nail down front of chimney flashing that came loose, replace 3 pieces of ridge row and nail down 3 nails that were lifting the shingles. I told the guy $450.00 and he said how long would it take? I said "about an hour". He said he doesn't know anyone that makes $450.00 an hour. He did give me the job but wasn't very happy about it!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2003)

*How to handle customers...*

Gman, having good business skills requires good client management, including managing expectations. You get paid for results, not for the time you put in (otherwise you're an hourly worker). Yes, perhaps the work on the roof takes only an hour, but what about the time you spent getting there, then buying the supplies, going out to do the original estimate, coming back to collect, etc... That will take a whole lot more than one hour. My usual answer is that it will take what it will take...


----------



## gman1966 (Mar 19, 2006)

Exactly!! That's how I explained it to him..
I also explained that my warranty was part of the price as well.


----------



## trialbyfire (Oct 29, 2005)

The last repair job I did was going to take near a whole sheath. I had the owners pick up and they put it out on the lawn near the ladder. Then it rained, and they called me to hurry it up. $350


----------



## trialbyfire (Oct 29, 2005)

forgot to say the rain made the paper wet, and I nearly lost the thing on the way up the ladder. I am going to give this up soon. It hurts my back and no amount of motrin seems to help. I am taking a juice now that is, and am actually making good money off that. 

Link Inserted By Cole:
http://www.mailmsg.com/sounds/spam-song.wav


----------



## trample (Mar 30, 2006)

if you can, my best advice is to stay away from sm. repairs unless you have every intention of doing the work part of them yourself. I have sent so many guys to do repairs that have to be re-worked.:shutup: 

if they are a good client, follow the book though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sider' Brian (Apr 4, 2006)

_if you can, my best advice is to stay away from sm. repairs unless you have every intention of doing the work part of them yourself._

Now that's great advice!!


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

It takes quite a bit of smarts and ingenuity to diagnose leaks. Takes skills to repair them properly. Most of your average roofing personnel (I am hesitant to call most of what I see working on roofs these days roofers) do not possess these skills.


----------



## gman1966 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been roofing since I was 12 and am now 40, I do pretty good finding and repairing leaks (Residential only). I do all the work myself..


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Well this should go over like 50 bricks in a laundry bag.....Some one said _"If it's a repeat customer"....._I've been known to just fix crap for repeats....no charge.....However only for good folks, not mooches.

One time I drove by a customers house a few months after the job and the gutter, that I didn't install, was on the ground. I had some help with me so I stoped and put her back up. A year or so latter I bumped into Paul (customer) and he said_ "I had a feeling you fixed it."

_It kinda made my day that he suspected it was me......You know, all that gushy stuff.

Bob


----------

